# Keeping the Peace



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 22, 2004)

From another thread.



> Tim,
> 
> I hope it is more than just gesture considering Jerome's attempted communication has been to set up discussion IN PERSON if possible (what ever needs to be said) to reach a true resolution and has been ignored. He even offered to pay for the coffee and muffins. If you consider ignoring someone instead of talking/resolving a form of "peaceful coexistence" it really isn't. It is sort of like ignoring a cancer; it will just get worse without treatment.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This offer is put to the people who keep arguing the same points and the endless sniping. This is not about Barber. He is not even a member of MT at the moment. Tom, Rich P, Paul J, You and I will be in town at the same time. We keep doing this internet dance and its getting old. Its too easy to be an idiot behind a computer or on the phone. This is my attempt to resolve some of the issues between us. If you dont want to participate thats alright, at least I tried.


Respectfully your, :asian:


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 22, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> From another thread.
> 
> 
> Paul,
> ...


Yes, it is getting old.  I never said that I didn't want to participate, only that I don't want to waste my time/energy in participating.  If this is about you, why not do this now instead of when Rich and Paul are in town?  I don't see that I need to talk to either of them.  I have already made it clear where I stand with them.

It is very tiring to keep getting these "Call me" comments when you are the one who wants this communication to happen.  Do something about it then, be proactive instead of trying to make people come to you.  What is the point of that?  

I wouldn't say that you or I were 'idiots' the last time we talked on the phone or in person.  What would be the difference between a direct phone conversation and a face to face to keep us from being 'idiots?'  Our intimidating presences ?  My conversations with Paul J have been very productive IMO.

If you don't call fine.  This is starting to look like "Do it...No, you do it...I said it first...." crap.  I don't think that there is any need to do a 'face to face' honestly.  If you do, call me first so we don't go on and on about trivial things - which tends to happen if we don't clarify the point of the discussion.  

Besides, I think this type of thing was suppose to be done via PM or email at the Mod requests.  

My last post in this BS.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 22, 2004)

I just wanted to comment that I can be just as big of an idiot in person as I can online!   

On a serious note...as I mentioned before, I should be around for whatever, not that I see it nessicary for me to have a sit down with anyone, as I believe that everyone knows where I stand...

 :ultracool


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 22, 2004)

As a non FMA or Arnis practitioner I have a couple of comments.  I am not sure how the other Mod or Admins feel about me stepping in sorta blindly.  I have done a lot of reading the past couple of days, and reviewed some old threads for reference, or remembered them from previous occassions.

 As noted above, PLEASE DO take these arguments off line - It occupies a great deal of time and negative energy for everyone concerned, apparently both here on the Boards, and in your personal lives.  You devote energy and time to issues which obviously have not gotten resolved (and they may never get better ... at least here), although there are moments of clarity or sanity and attempts to be less inflamatory and back off a little in order to get back to Arnis.  Those efforts are noted and appreciated.

 If a post count was done ... and it has been, Positive contributions, neutral or joking posts, and plain FLAMERS, you would all probably be surprised at the results.  The Flamers tend to typecast the person and it is hard then to seek out the actual pearls that are offered.  Ya'll obviously know each other's buttons, and it is a sign of maturity when you choose not to push them.  

 PLEASE take these ongoing disagreements off line, as the positive contributions you make to the Board, and Modern Arnis in general, are appreciated by most of your readers.

 Thanks for considering this.

 -Michael


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 22, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> PLEASE take these ongoing disagreements off line, as the positive contributions you make to the Board, and Modern Arnis in general, are appreciated by most of your readers.
> 
> Thanks for considering this.
> 
> -Michael


That was my intention with this last post and previous ones where I mention going off the public forum. I think Bob's and Rich's use of their experience/knowledge of the last symposium to make productive comments on how the next symposium/event could be a success is the way to go. Talk about lessons learned and how to build on the past. No matter if it is the 'first' or the 'five hundreth' there will be things that can be tweeked.

Thanks to all who keep an eye on things.


----------

